# GpgEX



## BigDingus (May 27, 2013)

I was looking at Encryption for my email, but unfortunately downloaded this pain that I can't get rid of.

Does anyone know how to get rid of GpgEX? :banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In your Control Panel's Programs and Features you should find the integration pack. I'm not positive of the name. You shouldn't have to unregister it. This is not a virus. It sounds like you merely downloaded a legitimate encryption program.


----------



## BigDingus (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for replying Corday.
I've had a look around the Internet and apparently it is an insidious program the the Anti-virus programs don't find.
If it was a 'Good' program, I'm wondering why they've made it so difficult to remove.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you managed to remove it yet or do you still need help?

Details about the program here: GNU Privacy Guard by Free Software Foundation - Should I Remove It?


> ... you can uninstall GNU Privacy Guard from your computer by using the Add/Remove Program feature in the Window's Control Panel.


----------



## BigDingus (May 27, 2013)

koala the answer is no, it lives on, and yes I still want to kill it.
Actually I can remove it in Add/Remove as it doesn't show up in mine.
I installed 'Should I remove it', but GpgEX isn't listed in this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Search for any of the files mentioned in Koala's link. Right click Start>Search. Start with GNU. If no luck, look for the others.


----------



## BigDingus (May 27, 2013)

I've been able to find C:\Program Files (x86)\GNU\GnuPG\bin
Unfortunately it won't allow a delete.
I have found a number of registry entries, which I've deleted.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You'd be chasing the registry entries forever. I'd try downloading the program again so all the files come through, then retry deleting. If you have a 64bit system, the app was never intended for your computer. Always check the specs before starting a download.


----------



## BigDingus (May 27, 2013)

I do have a 64 bit. Didn't notice that.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unfortunately the guy who developed the app (Germany) and the company if you can call it that has no contact info. I even traced it to where the guy was raising funds and it looks like people donated blindly. I'd still try the download again (stable version) or a System Restore prior to the date of your original download.


----------



## BigDingus (May 27, 2013)

Been trying to reinstall. Their program won't install a second time. Wants the other removed.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What about the System Restore. If you do it, you'll have to redownload this weeks MS Updates.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try using the free trial version of Revo Uninstaller Pro to remove any leftovers of the program.

If you want to manually delete the files from C:\Program Files (x86)\GNU\GnuPG, open Windows Explorer and go to Tools > Folder Options > View tab, enable '_Show hidden files..._' and disable '_Hide protected OS files_', then reload Windows Explorer to see if the program's files are now visible.


----------

